# Urban Rivals



## bloodstained (11. März 2010)

Also ich find ja Urban Rivals ganz nett als BG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Spiel es auch schon ne ganze weile und hab immernoch spaß daran...

UR ist ne Art virtuelles trading card game bei dem man sich durch Siege in verschiendenen Modi sogenannte Clintz verdient welche als Währung gelten um sich damit dann neue Karten kauft aus vielen verschiedenen Clans...
Die Spielerzahl steigt auch stetig an und alle 2 Wochen kommen neue Karten hinzu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man kann Gilden beitreten/gründen, an verschiedenen Tutnieren teilnehmen oder selber welche erstellen...

...viel spaß für pro's aber auch für Gelegenheitsspieler und leichten Suchtfaktor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




www.urban-rivals.com <---link!!11


einfach mal reinschauen und probiern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (12. März 2010)

Ich habe den Referrer Link entfernt.

/wink maladin


----------

